# Maytag Washer won't work



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

it's supposed to slip back and fourth. that's how they clutch the trans. either the belts are bad or the snubber pads [under the trans are shot]. the belts will cause noise the pads will cause the tub to go out of balance.


----------



## nuclearjesus (Nov 22, 2009)

The agitator works without making a sound, it's just when the tub starts to spin is when the loud banging noise happens.


----------



## nuclearjesus (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay.
I replaced the drive belt. It worked perfectly fine when I tested the washer on the last spin cycle.

I put a load of clothes in, and the tub filled up with water fine.
Now it won't do a damn thing. The control board was making a bunch of clicking noises, but now there's nothing. I checked the fuse and that's fine.

I reset my breaker, and still there's nothing with the washer.


----------



## nuclearjesus (Nov 22, 2009)

My Maytag washing machine won't work.
I replaced the drive-belt and tested it on the spin cycle. It worked perfectly fine. I then put a load of clothes in, turned it on, and the tub filled with water. Now it won't agitate, or do anything. I tried putting the timer on different modes, and tried playing around with the different settings. I removed the clothes from the washer, but still, the washer doesn't do anything.

If anyone can help me, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

what's your model#? sounds like lid sw or o/balance lever. depending on model.


----------



## nuclearjesus (Nov 22, 2009)

I got the damn thing to work now.
The tub fills up with water, and it goes through the wash cycle while it agitates just fine.

Now, the problem is that the motor starts to smoke when it goes through the spin cycle.
I'm thinking maybe the drive belt is too short. Not too sure what to do. I spoke with an appliance shop and the gentleman said that I have major problems and that it could be the brake clutch assembly, and that I should just buy a used washer because it would be less than if I were to buy all the parts needed to fix it.

Help!


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

nuclearjesus said:


> Okay.
> I* replaced the drive belt*. It worked perfectly fine when I tested the washer on the last spin cycle.
> 
> I put a load of clothes in, and the tub filled up with water fine.
> ...


Did you replace the belt with the belt that model calls for? You can't put just any belt on it just because the lemgth is the same. Automotive belts or table saw belts for instance. Needs to be a Maytag belt if it is a Maytag washer.


----------

